# He Flushes Hogs Too



## mlandrum (Jan 3, 2018)

While Drake and I were wood cock hunting last week He flushed some hogs in a wet big bed of cattails mixed with hardwoods and one came too close   Made some good Bar B Q


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 3, 2018)

Congrats! 
That was probably exciting. He may decide that's even more fun than birds!


----------



## Redbeard01 (Jan 4, 2018)

Now that's some more kind of a dog, a bird dog, hog dog, or a bird-hog dog!!!?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 4, 2018)

Good deal what gauge and shot?


----------



## antharper (Jan 4, 2018)

He probably got tired of looking for a wood cock , nice shooting !


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 4, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Good deal what gauge and shot?


   .20 # 8's


----------



## dtala (Jan 5, 2018)

did it fit in yer game vest???


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm 70 years old so i was afraid to Twist and try it so Me and Drake drug him out


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2018)

Good job.............


----------



## cwa1104sab (Jan 9, 2018)

70 ?? Great to see you getting after it !  Congrats

Sab


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 9, 2018)

That is a good sized pig for a 20 gauge and #8's!!! Your dog may never think about a bird again!! Looks like Drake is enjoying the taste of pork! Way to go man. That is awesome!!


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 9, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> That is a good sized pig for a 20 gauge and #8's!!! Your dog may never think about a bird again!! Looks like Drake is enjoying the taste of pork! Way to go man. That is awesome!!


  Thanks Killer hope you getting a few ducks


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 11, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> Thanks Killer hope you getting a few ducks



No ducks for me lately brother. Sold off my waterfowl equipment to ease the cost of college. It was something that I sure hated to do, but my bow and fly rods had to stay!
I'll get back after it in two or three years. Hopefully I can get me a good duck birdhog dog to give tours a run for the money!!!


----------



## danielk (Jan 17, 2019)

Awesome!


----------

